# A Beethoven Day at work



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

I just wanted to share with everybody my good day at work I had today.
Work can sometimes be stressful, and today was the busiest of all days (I work in a pizza shop) but 1 man helped me relax today. The music played at work today was as follows

Beethoven Symphony #1
Beethoven Symphony #2
Beethoven Symphony #3
Egmont: Overture
Coriolan: Overture
Creatures of Prometheus: Overture
Beethoven Symphony #4
Beethoven Symphony #5
Beethoven Symphony #6
Beethoven Symphony #7
Beethoven Symphony #8
Beethoven Symphony #9

These pieces filled up my 8 hour shift and I enjoyed every minute of it.
Most of these recordings are performed by Zubhin Meta and the Isreali Philharminic
but not all. Can't remember the other ones 

Anyone else ever just have random days where they do something like this??


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I have on old friend who plays through all the Beethoven Piano Sonatas on Beethoven's birthday. That doesn't really count though.
FC


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think if I took in all the Beethoven symphonies in one day I'd be completely drained. Same with the piano sonatas. 

But I know what you mean. I had something similar happen at work with the Howard Shore music from the Lord of the Rings movies. Achingly beautiful at times, it probably slowed me down. This music did not impress me that much until I focused on it outside the movie context. It sure did help me get through a grueling day.


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

Kezza said:


> Anyone else ever just have random days where they do something like this??


I tried one opera per day on four consecutive days once... Wagner's _Ring_ cycle, right after I bought it.

Most unproductive work week of my career, and I loved it.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

I do this on my birthdays.
2005 - Complete orchestral works by Beethoven
2006 - Wagner Ring Cycle
2007 - Complete Symphonies of Shostakovich
2008 - All Symphonies and Song Cycles by Mahler


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I tried going through the entire Mahler symphonies in one day... man, was I drained... and I didn't even get through all of them, as I got bored in the Ninth because all the emotion was completely gone from me. I think I'll probably try it again sooner or later anyway. I like them too much.

The Sibelius cycle is a lot easier to listen to. I think eventually I'll listen to the symphonies, Kullervo, and all the tone poems straight in a row (chronologically). 'Twould be fun!


----------

